# Future tank setup! choosing between 45-50 up to 65!



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! I hope you all having a very good day!

Sadly my betta died from dropsy. I thought it was fungus at first until I saw his belly getting big and his gills sticking out. :-(

I still have 1 nerite snail and 1 tiny snail in the 5 gallon tank with the live plants looking healthy. I'll keep doing water changes until I'm done preparing the new tank I'm planing to get.

I still haven't decided the size of tank, or if it'll be a long tank or the normal size tall tank. (But I like how elegant it looks the tanks with the "bow front").

This tank will be inside my bedroom with Air conditioner on at night.

I want to add in the new tank live plants, driftwood (or any wood as long as its safe with the fish), some pretty rocks (any website that sell rocks?)...just prepare the tank with lots of hiding places for the fish.

Now...what fish to add is the hardest part. I'm hoping to hear advice from anyone who have or had in the past different types of fish living in a bigger tank without problems.

So far I'll like to add:

- German blue ram (1 or a pair)
- Guppies (6 or 8) <--- more female than males because male fights...right? 
- Tetras the red/blue ones (6-8 or more)
- córdobas panda or emeralds or any small down feeders as long as they are small (6 or 8)
- Amano or red cherry shrimps (6)
- black molly (1?)

So.....after mentioning Amano/red cherry shrimps I'm a little lost on deciding adding more fish. I still haven't bought anything yet, but I want to be prepared and ready so that when I decide to get a bigger tank I'm feeling more ready and not so lost without doing research.

The tank I'm thinking of getting it at petsmart and the fish from petco.

can someone help me recommend what other type of fish I can add? I'll love to have fish with beautiful colors like the German blue ram.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a fun project! 

Driftwood should be fine. You can boil it for awhile to get rid of a lot of the tannins. Live plants are wonderful.

The only fish you mention that I have experience with are Neon tetras (they are the little red and blue ones, Cardinals are a bit bigger with a longer stripe). I love neons, they are so cute and pretty. They really look great in a planted tank. They are very easy if your tank is cycled. The number you are thinking of is good. They like to be in groups of at least 6.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. Will it harm the water if the driftwood still release the brown tint in the tank? The reason I ask is because I bought two small driftwoods months ago and I boiled them like 4 times and the water always showed brown when boiling. I was always worried about it and never put it inside my betta's tank.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Are Boeseman rainbow fish aggressive toward smaller fish? Do they prefer longer tanks or the normal square one? These are beautiful but so far I haven't found pictures of them sharing a tank with guppies and or shrimps. Do these grow bigger than the German blue ram fish?


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

The driftwood might tint the water a bit,but it shouldn't bother the fish. Betta,especially, like tannins. It can reduce the oH (more acidic), but that shouldn't be a big deal either.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a relief. Note that you mentioned betta, can bettas live in a big tank with other fish? Since the tank is bigger?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't wait to go to petsmart this week! I'll be looking at the bigger tanks there. I can't remember how it costs the stand furniture alone x_x...

I was looking at the Boeseman rainbowfish and they are si cool!. But I just found out that the German blue ram and the Boeseman rainbow don't share the same temperature of the water...bummer. = /


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I was told that if you have the water PH between 7.5-7.0 or lower both rainbow fish and the GBR can live together...is it possible? When I tested my betta's water the PH always showed with test result of 7.6 and 6.4 later.

Will these fish live peacefully in a 55g tank?:

- Boesemani rainbow fish (3 or 4)
- German/electric blue/gold Ram (1 or 3)
- Panda cory (6 or 8)
- Amano shrimp (6)
- Neon tetra blue/red (6)
- Harlequin Rasbora (6)
- Glass catfish? (6)
- Cherry barb (6)
- Nerite snail (1)
.................................- male or female betta? (1)


----------

